# Hymer Stoneguard treatment on ebay.



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

We've just had the annual damp inspection on our Hymer and they sprayed key areas under the van with Hymer Stoneguard spray.

I see that HymerUK are currently selling the spray on Ebay at £3.99 plus £3 delivery. Might be useful for anyone with a Hymer outside the 6 years water ingression warranty period.

Barry


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Looks a good price but is it just normal underbody seal or some exclusive to Hymer stuff?

Paul.


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

It's £3 delivery no matter how many you buy, I've just ordered 5, total inc delivery £22.96


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

> is it just normal underbody seal or some exclusive to Hymer stuff?


It's in a Hymer can. Click on the ebay link.

Best wishes.

Barry


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

StanDup said:


> > is it just normal underbody seal or some exclusive to Hymer stuff?
> 
> 
> It's in a Hymer can. Click on the ebay link.
> ...


Yes I realise its in an Hymer can I just wondered whats actually in it, is it just bog standard stone guard?

Paul.


----------

